

British teenager bikes on top of water for charity, won’t say how - JigShah
http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/post/British-teenager-bikes-on-top-of-water-for-chari?urn=top-wp203

======
woodall
It's a fake. He was balanced on top of a wooden pole.

